# moving to abu dhabi



## anarchy74 (May 3, 2013)

Im thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi to work with ammroc with my wife and kids.
What is the cost living out there, school fees, and do ammroc give allowances for any of these?


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey 

Have a read ofvthe Ammroc thread, it seems to have lits if good advice.

I don't work for them so can't help with allowance. AD is nit cheap but it depends on the lifestyle you want to lead. We have been here a month and absolutely love it.

GG


----------

